# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  печать ценников

## jawakharlal

простите если не в том разделе создал тему.. 
в общем проблема. стоит 1с УТ штрих-М все лицензионное..
в общем  не знаю как - сбился процесс печати ценников, при печати указываю выделенную область и размер бумаги - а печатает не правильно... такое ощущение что сбились настройки принтера.. вроде переустанавливал дрова на принтер - не помогает

----------


## base_1c

Неправильно - это как? И какой принтер?
Если можно, образец как было и как сейчас есть!?

----------


## jawakharlal

суть такова .. раньше печатало ценник на 1м листе размером 3*7 или 3*5, точно не помню..
а теперь  один ценник растягивается на 6-7 листов самоклеек :( .. пытался менять  настройки принтера - ничего не помогло

----------


## base_1c

Если это принтер этикеток, то в нем есть настройка размеров бумаги, нужно выбрать соответствующий или создать свой размер.
Затем при печати выставить параметры страницы (отступы и пр.).
2. Как вариант - может не тот ценник используете...

----------


## jawakharlal

да я и так и так делал...  думаю проблема в файле макета

----------


## atarix

имхо засада тут может быть в 2 местах.
1с готовит макет определенного размера - который соответственно масштабируется настройками печати  (настроки страницы) под ваш размер макета (хотя в настройках размер бумаги) из вашей табличной формы какого то размера (не факт что 1:1)
И это первая засада А потом макет передается в драйвера принтера
и тут драйвера тоже начинают этот макет масштабировать на указанные в драйверах размер этикетки с учетом полей и отступов - и это вторая засада.
засада третья обычно проходит безболезненно - это то как принтер реально обработает набор графики пришедшей к нему на вход, и померяет те самые этикетки.
для решения - надо выяснить где же масштабирование слетело. Чаще это происходит в настройках программы 1с. обычно если настройки макета используются в нескольких документах или после очередного обновления.
Эпизодически слетают настройки принтера, вплоть до клинических случаев, но вы говорите что дрова переставили, хотя не факт что из реестра неправильные настройки удалились.

----------

